# Intel G4



## gillyns (16 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai une tour G4 (Apple évidemment) qui datte de 2000.
Les composants n'étant pas très avances, je voudrais en changer quelques uns.
Sans se soucier du prix, es-ce possible de remplacer le processeur PowerPc G4 1,2 GHz par un Intel plus performant ?
Dois-je changer la carte mère pour le réaliser ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Non, il te faut réaliser un changement de machine pour accéder à une architecture Intel.

Sinon miam les _dattes_ 


Note du modo : Un G4 de 2000 à 1,2 Ghz ? En plus il a déjà été gonflé, en 2000 le PM G4 le plus puissant était à 500 Mhz !

Mais bon, ça n'est pas mon propos, ici, on est dans périphériques, or ce genre de problème n'a rien à voir avec un périphérique. On déménage !


----------



## gillyns (17 Août 2009)

Le fait es que je veux garder l'ordinateur (valeur sentimentale) et le booster donc théoriquement, si je veux mettre un Intel, dois-je changer la carte mère ? Dois-je changer autre chose ?

PS : dans quelle catégorie dois-je placer mon post ?

Merci


----------



## pickwick (17 Août 2009)

la catégorie des doux réveurs.
Tu ne peux transformer un G4 en Intel.
Peut-être certaines cliniques au Maroc le font...


----------



## gillyns (17 Août 2009)

Très drôle !
En théorie, si les nouveaux macs ont Intel, pourquoi je ne pourrais pas garder seulement la coque en quelques sorte ?
Donc en théorie j'achète un mac, je lui change sa coque par la coque G4 et le tour es joue ! non ?


----------



## pickwick (17 Août 2009)

Oui bien sur mais est-ce bien raisonnable, beaucoup d'efforts pour achever un monument historique et quoi d'autre  ??


----------



## gillyns (18 Août 2009)

Si je voulais faire comme je vient de le dire, ne serait-il pas plus judicieux d'acheter les composants séparément plutôt que d'acheter un nouvel ordinateur juste pour ses composants ?

Dans ce cas, quels composants dois-je acheter pour faire fonctionner un processeur Intel ?

Il parait qu'il suffit de changer la carte mère avec une compatible Intel et ca fonctionnerais. Es-ce vrai ?


----------



## fau6il (18 Août 2009)

gillyns a dit:


> Si je voulais faire comme je vient de le dire, ne serait-il pas plus judicieux d'acheter les composants séparément plutôt que d'acheter un nouvel ordinateur juste pour ses composants ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, quels composants dois-je acheter pour faire fonctionner un processeur Intel ?
> 
> Il parait qu'il suffit de changer la carte mère avec une compatible Intel et ca fonctionnerais. Es-ce vrai ?



_Je comprends ton point de vue qui consiste à monter un nouvel ordi performant à souhait dans une vieille carrosserie.   Veux-tu vraiment faire des économies de bouts de chandelles? Pense à la MO, au nouveaux boitiers mieux ventilés...  :mouais:
Pour réaliser ton rêve, faudrait demander l'avis d'un technicien. _


----------



## gillyns (18 Août 2009)

Je sait que cette opération sera coûteuse, mais savez-vous les composants nécessaires pour faire fonctionner un Intel ou dois-je demander au service technique de Apple ?


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Août 2009)

Salut, Apple ne te répondras pas ... le plus simple serais d'acheter un Mac Mini complet de le bidouiller pour le faire rentrer dans la tour G4 et puis de bidouiller le port Mini PCI Express du mini pour y adapter un contrôleur Sata standard pour utiliser des disques dur 3.5" et des lecteurs optique standard de bidouiller le bouton d'alim pour que l'alimentation se fasse avec le bouton du G5 puis de tenter de loger le Mini dans le G4 ...

ça à déjà été fait ...

http://powermacmini.wordpress.com/


----------



## ntx (18 Août 2009)

gillyns a dit:


> ou dois-je demander au service technique de Apple ?


Ca va les faire bien rigoler 

1/ Changer le processeur PPC pour un Intel sur la même CM : impossible
2/ Te fabriquer un Mac Intel : impossible
3/ Te fabriquer un PC pour mettre Mac OSX dessus : interdit par la licence

Donc si tu veux qu'Apple te lance ses avocats à tes basques, oui tu peux essayer de demander au service technique.:rateau:


----------



## gillyns (18 Août 2009)

Je trouve ça très intéressant l'idée du mac mini mais si j'achète un mac mini (principalement pour sa carte mère) est-ce qu'il accepte un processeur 3.06GHz (que j'achète séparément) ou je dois garder le processeur 2GHz ?

Et ca m'a l'ai amusant de demander a Apple  Quand je verrais leur tete ! Ha Ha Ha !!

Non, sérieusement, la carte mère accepte le 3,06Ghz ?
Et en ce qui concerne la carte graphique, est-ce que je pourrais en mettre une ou suis-je limité au chipset ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (18 Août 2009)

c'est pas un peu "too much" d'acheter un mini neuf pour le demonter et le mettre dans un autre boitier (si beau soit il)???

je pensais que ce que tu voulais faire a la base, c'est rescusiter ton G4.
J'ai jamais demonté de tour apple mais l'achat d'occase d'une carte mere intel ne serait pas suffisante?


----------



## gillyns (18 Août 2009)

C'est bien ça le problème : je pense que Apple ne vends pas de carte mère seule.
Si j'en achète une de Windows sera elle compatible avec OSX ? Je ne pense pas !!
Apres il y a toujours le solution de mettre des composants windows (tous disponibles et moins cher) dans la coque G4 puis installer Hackintosh (le système d'exploitation de Apple cracké pour pouvoir l'installer sur un PC.
Je n'accepte pas trop cette solution car je suis POUR Apple et pas trop pour la version crackée (qui risque d'avoir de sérieux BUGS) !!!

Donc je ne vois que 2 solutions :
- mac mini modifié pour être installé dans la coque G4
- mettre des composants windows dedans et installer Hackintosh (Je ne suis pas pour)

quelqu'un voit quelque chose de mieux ?


----------



## ben206stras (18 Août 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> c'est pas un peu "too much" d'acheter un mini neuf pour le demonter et le mettre dans un autre boitier (si beau soit il)???
> 
> je pensais que ce que tu voulais faire a la base, c'est rescusiter ton G4.
> J'ai jamais demonté de tour apple mais l'achat d'occase d'une carte mere intel ne serait pas suffisante?


 
Et, comme le dit Mac*Gyver, acheter un G4 d'occasion pour le canibaliser pour y récupérer une carte mère ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (18 Août 2009)

gillyns a dit:


> C'est bien ça le problème : je pense que Apple ne vends pas de carte mère seule.



oui mais en recuperer une d'occase, sur un appareil a  moitié mort (sauf la carte) ca se trouve pour pas cher je pense.




gillyns a dit:


> Si j'en achète une de Windows sera elle compatible avec OSX ? Je ne pense pas !!
> Apres il y a toujours le solution de mettre des composants windows (tous disponibles et moins cher) dans la coque G4 puis installer Hackintosh (le système d'exploitation de Apple cracké pour pouvoir l'installer sur un PC.
> Je n'accepte pas trop cette solution car je suis POUR Apple et pas trop pour la version crackée (qui risque d'avoir de sérieux BUGS) !!!
> 
> ...



ah oui j'ai encore mieux:
tu planques ton mac mini derriere to G4 et le tour est joué . 
Personne n'ira voir ou va ton cable, c'est plus rapide, ca marche a 100% et tu gardes ta garantie.

Parce que acheter un mini tout neuf (pas vraiment donné) pour le mettre en piece, je comprends pas (et au mieux il marchera comme le neuf, la garanti en moins, le risque de tout rater en plus).

 Alors que prendre 2 vieilles recup pas cheres (ton G4 + une carte d'occase) et en faire un truc qui marche, la oui ca a du sens pour moi


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Août 2009)

Est-ce vraiment utile d'acheter neuf le MacMini qui fait se faire saucissonner ?

Le dernier modèle mais d'occase ou reconditionné fera surement l'affaire. 

Ce qui est sûr, cet que lorsque apple construit ses carte mère, elle ne respecte pas les standards ATX (du point de vue des dimensions, et des emplacements des trous pour passer les vis. )
Et de plus, d'un modèle à l'autre, la carte mère change. 
Donc prendre la carte mère d'un Intel signé Apple et la mettre à la place de la carte PowerPC... c'est pas possible.
De plus, le CUP est bien souvent soudé à la carte mère.... il ne faut pas penser à le changer. 


=> Donc moi aussi, je vote pour le MacMini en pièces à l'intérieur du G4.


----------



## gillyns (18 Août 2009)

Si je place les composants du mac mini, il faudra que je bidouille pour tout fixer ça c'est sur !
Tu dit que le CUP es souvent soudé a la carte mère, mais c'est quoi le CUP ?
En cherchant un peu sur quelques sites de vente d'occasion (je pense que c'est interdit de nommer), je me suis aperçut que les macbook étaient bien souvent moins cher que les macs mini (peut être y a-t-il de la concurrence sur un même site).
Dans le cas ou je prendrais un macbook pour ses composants, y a-t-il quelque chose de différent lors du transfert de composants ?
Le CUP (quoi que se soit) est-il aussi souvent soudé a la carte mère dans les macbook ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Août 2009)

C'est les processeur....


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Août 2009)

a partir de quel prix peut on trouver une carte mere + CPU Intel (disons d'il y a qq annees et d'occase pour pas plomber ton budget ni trucider un mac neuf) ???


----------



## gillyns (19 Août 2009)

Sans exploser le budget, il y a un iMac Intel 17" 1,83GHz a 50
j'imagine qu'il ne marche pas fort mais jute pour récupérer des pièces comme la carte mère ou le processeur (même si ce serait mieux de le changer contre un plus puissant), c'est juste ce qu'il me faut !


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Août 2009)

Et si c'était justement la carte mère ou le pross qui est mort sur cette iMac ... Sinon Mac Minin d'occase 250-300-350 en Intel Core Duo ou Core 2 Duo (évite les Core Solo) et les Macbook Aussi


----------



## gillyns (19 Août 2009)

il y a aussi un MacBook blanc Intel Core 2 Duo 13" a 36
vraiment ca ne ruine pas le budget !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------

comment verifier si la carte mère est naze ?


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Août 2009)

Bah je sais pas mais un Macbook d'occase ça vaut environ 350-450 et là tu e trouve à 35 tu ne te pose pas la question si il y a un problème non ?


----------



## gillyns (19 Août 2009)

Je pense que je vais l'acheter (de toute facon si ca ne vaut rien niveau carte mere c'est que 30 de perdu)
et apres je verrais si je prends le mac mini
pourquoi payer plus alors qu'on a une occasion gratuite sous la main ?


----------

